# [SOLVED] Built a Desktop, It won't install Windows 7



## ilikepaste (Apr 2, 2011)

Comp specs:
Processor: Intel Core i5-2500 Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500

MOBO: GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD3-B3 LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Graphics card: SAPPHIRE 100296HDMI Radeon HD 4670 1GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

RAM: Patriot G Series ‘Sector 5’ Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model PGV34G1600ELK

Hard drive: Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

PSU: APEVIA ATX-AQ700W-BK 700W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Power Supply

CD/DVD player: LITE-ON Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 24X DVD Writer

I installed all the parts correctly (As far as i can tell). The computer boots fine, gets to the motherboard boot screen. I can access the BIOS. The CPU/RAM is registering fine. The hard drive is registering. The CD/DVD player is registering.

I burned an ISO of Windows 7 Professional x64 onto a disk, and put it in the CD player. Every time I attempted to boot from the disk, the monitor signal cut out. The rest of the computer stayed on, CPU/graphics cards fans stayed on, System fans stayed on, but there was no signal to the monitor. I tried again with a different disk, same result. Tried again with an Ubuntu v 10.04 disk, same result.

Is this a graphics card issue, a CPU issue, a hard drive issue, or a CD issue?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Built a Desktop, It won't install Windows 7*

sounds to me like the problem is the burning of the bootable CD or DVD

have a check see and see if this is how you are doing it

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/how-to-burn-a-bootable-iso-file-341778.html


BTW: which program are you using to make the bootable Iso burn?


----------



## ilikepaste (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Built a Desktop, It won't install Windows 7*

I'm using IMGburn... The first disk I made, I accidentally made a data disk with an ISO on it using ROXIO(this one failed to boot completely... I was receiving the error message ["Boot from CD/DVD: Failed to Boot from disk. please insert System Disk into CD tray and press enter"]) . I'm fairly certain that the subsequent disks, however, were bootable image disks (made with IMGburn).

I'm kind of really hoping its not a CPU/graphics card compatibility problem. I doubt it is, or the motherboard boot screen wouldn't show up, but I'm no expert haha.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Built a Desktop, It won't install Windows 7*

I dont believe you have a hardware fault / try following the guiide I linked with that software title

you could burn a bootable ISO of say western digital diagnostic test just to see if your system will boot with that; if you are successful then you will know its the other download image that is faulty

WD Support / Downloads / EIDE (PATA) / WD Caviar Blue


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a Desktop, It won't install Windows 7*

Have you tried using the original Windows disc?


----------



## ilikepaste (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Built a Desktop, It won't install Windows 7*

I'll give that a shot, linderman. Thanks for the info.

Tyree, I don't have the original Windows disk... I downloaded the OS from the MSDNAA program (free windows products for college students, woohoo!). They don't provide a disk with it... they just let you download the iso and tell you to burn it yourself. I wish they'd have given me a system disk!


----------



## ilikepaste (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Built a Desktop, It won't install Windows 7*

Just had a thought... my RAM is "Intel P55 platform certified"... do you think it would be compatible with the p67 chipset in my MOBO? (can't find anything on google)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a Desktop, It won't install Windows 7*

The RAM you have "should" be compatible but I have seen a lot of compatibility problems with Patriot RAM.
Try booting and running (not installing) a Linux disc.


----------



## ilikepaste (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Built a Desktop, It won't install Windows 7*

Now this might be reaching, but do you think it could be something wrong with my CPU? I'm tempted to say that if the CPU was messed up, I wouldn't be able to get into the BIOS, but I'm still kind of worried.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Built a Desktop, It won't install Windows 7*

I highly doubt any of your hardware is defective; I think if you will make the western digital diagnostics bootable CD you will find the system will boot into that just fine; which in turn means you have no hardware defects; you most likely have a bum windows download or ISO burning issue



follow reply #4 and give us your progress report :wink:


----------



## ilikepaste (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Built a Desktop, It won't install Windows 7*

Followed your post on how to make bootable disks, so far my computer is booting ubuntu 10.10 off the disk (haven't tried installing it yet)... Windows 7 is next. Thank you guys for saving me the ~100$ I was going to spend because my electrical engineer friend was convinced my "graphics card had a bad connection" >.<.


----------



## ilikepaste (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Built a Desktop, It won't install Windows 7*

Windows is now installing. Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you got it going and best of luck.


----------

